# America's Best Bow Strings



## bownero

A friend of mine talked about his experience with America's Best Bow String. His claims are that he lost appox. 15fps, after adding these strings. Naturally, he swaped the strings and now shoots the original Fuse strings that came with his Hoyt Alphaburner. He can't afford to lose arrow speed , because of his up and coming Cape Buffalo hunt next month. Granted this gentlemen owns a very successsful pro shop and knows what he talks about.

He states that because the weight of the America's Best string is heavier, therefore arrow speed is lost.

Has this issue ever happened to you guys. To me this is a dramatic drop in speed. Chime in AT talkers!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:mg: That's a serious drop in speed .. anywho , wish him luck on his Cape Buffalo hunt ...


----------



## deerhunter81

I doubt the string and cable lengths are correct!


----------



## stubborn

bownero said:


> A friend of mine talked about his experience with America's Best Bow String. His claims are that he lost appox. 15fps, after adding these strings. Naturally, he swaped the strings and now shoots the original Fuse strings that came with his Hoyt Alphaburner. He can't afford to lose arrow speed , because of his up and coming Cape Buffalo hunt next month. Granted this gentlemen owns a very successsful pro shop and knows what he talks about.
> 
> He states that because the weight of the America's Best string is heavier, therefore arrow speed is lost.
> 
> Has this issue ever happened to you guys. To me this is a dramatic drop in speed. Chime in AT talkers!!


He lost speed because he never bother to tune the bow after installing the AB's. 

BTW you cant go a whole lot lighter than the 20 strands of 8125 that AB uses for the string. Unless you enjoy picking up bow parts after they scatter when the string snaps because you wanted an extra couple FPS for a few shots.


----------



## BDZ65

My bet is that the string and cable lengths were slightly different (longer cable and or shorter string) with the Americas Best set, resulting a shorter draw length. Shorter draw stores less energy, less stored energy = slower arrow! Yea, the string/cable set may have been heavier, but I do not buy enough to account for a 15 FPS loss.


----------



## BadgerT

I can't believe if this were true that PSE would be using them on their top-of-the-line speed bows.


----------



## ex-wolverine

I believe it. Its not that ABB did anything wrong its just the material that hoyt uses is faster. It a Brownell material I dont know what, but its even a little faster than the strings i build.. not 15fps but a little faster. 

I blame a lot of the big speed differences on chronos. I would make sure all things were equal. Bow tune, lighting, same chrono, distances from chrono.etc. 15 fps is a little much. But if Abb uses 452x it will be a tad slower than stock material 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter .b

B.S. yep im calling it.if that was the case shepley would be using something instead of abb,i could see a couple over some of brownells material but not 15fps,sounds like the guy didnt spec the bow right to me.abb combo of 452x on the cables and 8125 on the string are pretty fast strings,just my observation on the thousands i have changed.im not hating on your friend just sounds too far fetched to me.


----------



## deerhunter81

Lighting can be a big variable, especially on my chrono. Last week I chrono'd a bow at 248.8 in the morning and 260.8 in the afternoon. The only thing that changed was the lighting, sun in the front near the garage in the am and in the back of my house in the pm. I was really surprised at the difference.



ex-wolverine said:


> I believe it. Its not that ABB did anything wrong its just the material that hoyt uses is faster. It a Brownell material I dont know what, but its even a little faster than the strings i build.. not 15fps but a little faster.
> 
> I blame a lot of the big speed differences on chronos. I would make sure all things were equal. Bow tune, lighting, same chrono, distances from chrono.etc. 15 fps is a little much. But if Abb uses 452x it will be a tad slower than stock material
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

How do you know this bow dont have 452X all the way around....I dont know much about ABB do they only use 8125 on thier strings?




hunter .b said:


> B.S. yep im calling it.if that was the case shepley would be using something instead of abb,i could see a couple over some of brownells material but not 15fps,sounds like the guy didnt spec the bow right to me.abb combo of 452x on the cables and 8125 on the string are pretty fast strings,just my observation on the thousands i have changed.im not hating on your friend just sounds too far fetched to me.


----------

